# Waxing Spokes



## Boris (Jan 13, 2013)

Recently I've been applying a coat of wax to some old spokes for a bit of added protection against the elements. I've been dipping my fingers in the wax and applying to each spoke manually. It's ocurred to me that there may be a faster, better way, but I can't find anywhere that sells really small mops and buckets. Any suggestions?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 13, 2013)

*wax*

Dave ...IT'S SIMPLE .....WAX ON.......WAX OFFFFFFF!   HA HA HA You should be an expert by now.....The Karate kid


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2013)

Living in Portland finally getting to ya? next you and Old Rider will be sitting together going through bags of Dorritos.Call old Rider to come and help you with your spokes.He can apply the wax and you can buff it off.


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2013)

Dave,you never hung out with Ted Kaczynski did ya???


----------



## Boris (Jan 13, 2013)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Dave ...IT'S SIMPLE .....WAX ON.......WAX OFFFFFFF!   HA HA HA You should be an expert by now.....The Karate kid




You're too kind. Finally, someone who appreciates my talents.


----------



## vincev (Jul 3, 2015)

Only an idiot would spend the day waxing spokes.


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2015)

vincev said:


> Only an idiot would spend the day waxing spokes.




So, you wax your spokes too? We sure have a lot in common, don't we?


----------



## vincev (Jul 3, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Recently I've been applying a coat of wax to some old spokes for a bit of added protection against the elements. I've been dipping my fingers in the wax and applying to each spoke manually. It's ocurred to me that there may be a faster, better way, but I can't find anywhere that sells really small mops and buckets. Any suggestions?




Have you noticed an improvement in the spokes lasting longer?I have some bikes that have spokes around 100 years old.Do you think waxing them will improve their life expectancy ?


----------



## Boris (Jul 3, 2015)

vincev said:


> Have you noticed an improvement in the spokes lasting longer?I have some bikes that have spokes around 100 years old.Do you think waxing them will improve their life expectancy ?




I'm an idiot. I wax spokes. What are you asking me for?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2015)

The big question is, just what type of wax are you using. Have you tried rubbing Sex Wax on your spokes?


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm an idiot. I wax spokes. What are you asking me for?




I just want to see a stupid reply from you.


----------

